# newbie building GA16DET



## loveday (May 19, 2004)

guys

Im an aussie and i am hoping to build a rather tough ga16det.

just curious of what u think of my plans?

GT30/40 garret turbo with 44mm wastegate
280*600*75 intercooler 
custom tuned exhast manifold
custom made inlet manifold running 500cc injectors
greddy emange and profec e01 boost controller
corrosion strengthened crank
hardened rods
forged pistons
oversized valves
head ported and polished
decompression plate to get it down to around 8:1
Camshafts (depending on when boost runs out of go)

So what do u think guys as i might need your help in getting some parts as it is hard to get a hold of ga16de parts.

I am hoping to run around the 18psi boost range.

How do u think it will go?

Any tips or hints would be great


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbo sounds like it might be a little toooooo big.......but the plans are good


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

loveday said:


> guys
> 
> Im an aussie and i am hoping to build a rather tough ga16det.
> 
> ...


definatly overkill.. get a Pulsar T28 turbocharger, with side feed 50lb injectors, a Z32/cobra MAF, and the JWT ecu.. all that extra "large valves, corrosion strengthened crank, hardened rods, forged pistons, custom made inlet manifold running 500cc injectors... thats wayy overkill, and its extremly difficult to fabricate an intake manifold.. unless you have NO emissions fittings.. Our GA internals SHOULD be able to take alot of boost.. and the price of parts/labor to get all that stuff made will be almost Double, if not tripple to do a GTiR motor swap..

Not trying to kill your dream, but just think logically here.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think the forged internals will allow him to run a larger turbo....I think a GT28RS would be great at that point, as well as the headwork would be very beneficial.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i'd like to see this project actually get off the ground if you're serious.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*me too...*

i would like to see what he can do, my only suggestion is get the haltech stand alone instead of the emanage, way more tunable.



(my opinion based on research, if i'm wrong i apologize)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

haltech is a pain in the ass to install...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*it may be...*

but he is in Australia, and haltech is from there, and it will be way more capable than the emanage and stock ecu combo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

James said:


> haltech is a pain in the ass to install...


any standalone is...however, the tunability is nearly limitless.

I'll be using a Tec III myself


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

have autronic fab up a trigger disk to replace the stock nissan one in the distributor.....this way you can use OEM parts for cyl snyc/reference/pickup signals  how much power do you want to make?


----------



## loveday (May 19, 2004)

this project is going to be happenning. I have been talking with a racing company and they r the ones that told me to use that sized turbo.

Because of the turbo being ball bearing style will spool up nearly twice as fast. So that means i should be able to get 18psi boost very easily.

Will keep u all updated.

Has anyone got specs on the jwt cams as it costs so much to get shipped and the australian dollar is down it is easier and cheaper for me to give the cam specs to an engineer over here and get them made.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds cool. Would like to see the motorwork done. Don;t waste your $$$ with a compression plate, since your getting pistons made anyway just have them made for lower compression. I would not go down to 8:1, with better internals I would keep it at about 9:1 and it'd still make great power without sacrificing turbo response. GT30 seems rather large but would support more power than the GT28RS which tops out around 340ish. Granted I would still rather see you use the 28 as the tranny is def. going to be an issue at 340hp. 

Good luck and if you do get pistons and rods made let us know who does them... 

Not about to give up the JWT cam specs, I would call them for those details.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a GT30/40 will not spool fast....you're talking 4000rpm or higher...in a GA16 simply because it doesn't flow much CFM. Go with a smaller turbo.


----------



## loveday (May 19, 2004)

i was told by my performance engineer that the gt30 should start spooling around 3000 revs through till about 7-7500 revs.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here's an example of when a off the shelf GT3040 dyno plot....you can tell when it begins to make power. this isnt a GA motor, but rather a 9:1, 84.5mm, b18c (honda motor) 

GT3040 @ 19psi with 103 octane










another GT3040 (not off the shelf) dyno plot..this one is enthalpy's 240. 100% stock block SR20DET.

26psi with 110 octane










figure out what you want to do with the car, drag race, road race, or street car. figure out how much power you want to make and then give your performance engineer these specs. with that info, they should be able to pick out the right turbo.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

The big ball bearing turbos don't really start to wake up until about 25psi of boost, you are better off using a 50 trim or something if you want to run lower boost like that.


----------

